# Salmon steelhead techniques



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

This will be my first year fly fishing and my first year salmon/steelhead fishing, I've read a lot and have my casting techniques down. But i 'd like to know what techniques you like for salmon steelhead specificaly c&d or indicators what do you like and why? What flys do you like for each? Also I would like to avoid foul hooking as mush as possible any tips would be greatly appreciated thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I prefer to use a floating line, and a double fly rig, ( egg fly w/ some kind of dropper fly). The specific fly depends on so many different factors it is hard to give you something that is used 90 % of the time. I also use a sinking line or sink tip line a lot. Indicator fishing has become a lot more popular in recent years and works great for Steel. My best suggestion would be to hire a guide for a couple of trips and learn the rivers and flies. If you plan on fishing the PM, check with BBT they can be a big help. John at Cloud Nine motel has a salmon weekend where from 15-20 flyfishers get together for a fun weekend at a very reasonable rate.

D


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

uh oh...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

If you want to avoid foul hooking fish, take a spinning rod and fish lures if on the Grand or Muskegon. On the Manistee, White or the PM use a tandem fly set-up and commence to floss away flailing at the water until it is worked up to a frothy foam.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

itchn2fish said:


> If you want to avoid foul hooking fish, take a spinning rod and fish lures if on the Grand or Muskegon. On the Manistee, White or the PM use a tandem fly set-up and commence to floss away flailing at the water until it is worked up to a frothy foam.


that really happens...lol. just around the corner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

flyrodder46 said:


> I prefer to use a floating line, and a double fly rig, ( egg fly w/ some kind of dropper fly). The specific fly depends on so many different factors it is hard to give you something that is used 90 % of the time. I also use a sinking line or sink tip line a lot. Indicator fishing has become a lot more popular in recent years and works great for Steel. My best suggestion would be to hire a guide for a couple of trips and learn the rivers and flies. If you plan on fishing the PM, check with BBT they can be a big help. John at Cloud Nine motel has a salmon weekend where from 15-20 flyfishers get together for a fun weekend at a very reasonable rate.
> 
> D


The lowest attendance at Salmon Camp was about 40, the highest over 120.

*The One-*
* The Original-*
* The Only-*
*Salmon Camp 12*​ *The tradition continues*​ 
Once again, old friends and new will gather in the great North Woods to pursue the mighty King Salmon on their annual migration up the wild and scenic Pere Marquette River. The Bueter compound on James Road in Baldwin, Michigan will again be the center of activities. As always, this is a *FLIES ONLY* campno spinning gear or snagging. There is ONE Camp this yearSeptember 28,29,30 Campsites are plenty, but space for pop-ups, motor homes, and travel trailers are limited. RSVP asap, please!! 

Great food prepared here at Camp will again sustain us. The infamous 24 hour campfire will again be the gathering place for storytellers, liars, and lackeys. Enclosed areas for foodservice and activities will be erected. New techniques for fooling these leviathons, new fly patterns, new lies(I mean _stories_) will be told, retold, discussed, and cussed about, as well as the spirit of mentorism and camaraderie that have become the hallmarks of Salmon Camp. *Details:*
Camp date: September 28,29,30
Meals prepared to include Saturday Breakfast, and Saturday Dinner*(please note)*
Gas three burner stove, gas grill, and most cooking utensils available on site for those wanting to prepare their own meals Friday-Sunday
Showers with hot-cold are on site, and all campers are encouraged to use them to control the fly, bear, and  buzzard problems of the past
Toilets, eating utensils, dining-activities tents, great fishing are provided
*Recommended Equipment List*
Big Dog flyrod(8-9-10 weight)5-6-7 weights stay home!
Quality reel with super-smooth drag
Sink-Tip fly line (12 to 18 footers), Indicator system, or chuck-and-duck system
6 through 10 lb tippet
Waders, boots, wading staff
Pliers, hook hone, nippers
Polarized glasses
Flashlight, headlight, lantern
Rain gear, insulated clothing, hat
Tent , sleeping gear, personal stuff (dont forget yer bubba)

Cost for Salmon Camp 12: *$115* RSVP via US Mail, phone or email so we dont run out of barbeque sauce and eggs. Payment will be accepted as Cash, Check, or Credit Card. Catch and Release forms must be filled out by EVERYONE.
Further details: Contact John or Rhonda Bueter at the Cloud 9 Resort 
3360 South M37 
Baldwin, MI 49304
www.cloud9baldwin.com 
231-745-3070


_lookin forward to seein yall:_
_ John and Rhonda Bueter_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

lol chromedoggy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

chromedoggy, sorry to slight you on the number of fly fishers in camp, I have always had a great learning experience. Keep up the good work.

D


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

flyrodder46 said:


> chromedoggy, sorry to slight you on the number of fly fishers in camp, I have always had a great learning experience. Keep up the good work.
> 
> D


Not slighted, just didn't want somebody to sign up thinking they will be hanging with 20 fisherman and then find out it's 60.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## msujohn1501 (Aug 6, 2005)

Trout King said:


> uh oh...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've made the same mistake here... I'm still trying to figure out the best option. I'm anxiously awaiting this discussion.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

msujohn1501 said:


> I've made the same mistake here... I'm still trying to figure out the best option. I'm anxiously awaiting this discussion.


honestly the best option for salmon is pick up a spinning or baitcasting rod and fishing them with hardware or spawn. the allure of "fly fishing" salmon in michigan is more or less a joke. there are very few guys who honestly fly fish them right (streamers and flash etc) low in rivers and pray for the one or two hookups a day. 
flossing with nymphs egg patterns w no scent etc just doesnt cut it when it comes down to tricking a salmon into voluntarily taking a presentation into its mouth. 
sorry this may be blunt but it is the truth...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

Trout King said:


> honestly the best option for salmon is pick up a spinning or baitcasting rod and fishing them with hardware or spawn. the allure of "fly fishing" salmon in michigan is more or less a joke. there are very few guys who honestly fly fish them right (streamers and flash etc) low in rivers and pray for the one or two hookups a day.
> flossing with nymphs egg patterns w no scent etc just doesnt cut it when it comes down to tricking a salmon into voluntarily taking a presentation into its mouth.
> sorry this may be blunt but it is the truth...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Finally, an honest-to-God fisherman.


----------



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess i don't understand how indicator fishing would line fish but a bait below a bobber on a spinning rod wouldn't. c&d i can easily see why it would cause lined fish and foul hooking and i don't want to be doing that. I would like to catch fish with a fly on a fly rod in a manner in which the fish eats the fly. Is that only possible with a streamer without an indicator? it would also seem like any time you cast a lure (or fly) and bring it across the stream or river it would line fish as the line is pushed downstream or if fish are moving up stream. but if the line is floating and the fly,bait,lure is sitting directly below an indicator or bobber unless a fish is swimming sideways they wouldn't get lined.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

streamers are the best option, yes you line fish occasionally with any method, but getting strikes on a fly takes patience...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## camocladicebuster13th. (Mar 14, 2010)

Streamers are your best bet and yes you will line fish sumtimes


----------



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Any particular types I should try first? Feel free to pm if you want to be as general as you need

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 23, 2001)

Geez, just put your favorite lure or bait under a bobber in the right spot and BAM fish on. No flossing required, easy enough. I have never foul hooked a steelhead or salmon using a spinning reel and bobber, while any other method I have occasionally unintentionally glossed a fish.


----------



## Wingedone1991 (Dec 7, 2009)

A lot of nay-sayers, have to say that I have been fly fishing for quite a few years, and yes, some fish are flossed, but I have had a majority of fish that take it right in the mouth, as in the middle, attacking the fly. You do, however need to change up patterns, drifts, etc to entice that kind of hit. So, while you may be correct in the majority of flies hit, please do not bad rep those of us that truly fly fish kings, and do so correctly!


----------

